# Company name and logo opinions please



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

I have decided on a name for our "bling" company....

BlingZe

I am working on a logo. I want something fun, colorful, youthful, etc. I have attached my first go around for the logo and colors. I wanted a logo that contains a design element that I can pull off and print alone. Please give me your honest opinions.

For the website I was thinking about doing something with circles...different colors, sizes, thicknesses etc for the header/background.

Suggestions welcomed and appreciated.....


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

idelements said:


> I have decided on a name for our "bling" company....
> 
> BlingZe
> 
> ...


I think it looks great!! What do you think about making the E the same color as the Z so that the Ze are grouped more?

Brian : )


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

I really like the look of #3.


----------



## Graphics Man (Jun 12, 2008)

I like number three also. Try different colors. The colors you are using are not too attractive. Please post a bigger size image!!!!


----------



## BeesWife (Jan 26, 2011)

I really like #2 but the exclamation point is harder to see.

#3 is also easy to read and easier on the eyes. The exclamation point is more obvious.


----------



## SnapGraphics (Dec 21, 2010)

I like the name but the Z is kind of hard to associate as a Z.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

The last one looks the best but it looks a lot like the Barbie font.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for your opinions. We have narrowed it down to 2 or 3. I'm going to play with the Ze being the same color and I'll repost. I liked the idea of the Z standing out because I think I am going to embroider a small Z on the bottom of all my shirts. 

The font on 3 isn't the barbie font but my son said the same thing that it looks too "barbie".


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

well if you have narrowed to down to 2 and 3 then go with 3... i have seen the font used in 2 everywhere and it looks like "el" at the end


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I like #3 but some separation to make the "Z" stand out more would be good or you could clip it down a bit and it would still stand out.

Evie


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Here is the revision. We went with #3. I changed the purple just a bit. I tried orange and green but we thought the purple would stand out better especially on signage.

I am also playing with background colors for the site (the black is just to see what it would look like on a black shirt).

Comments?


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

im loving it... but im a little confused on the actual name... it is BlingZe, right? so thats pronounced? Blings E? what is the E for? or is it Pronounced Blingsy? Im just concerende with the color green the way it is... to me it reads "Bling Ze .com"

hope at least something i just said made sense


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

The green is quite nice, easy on the eye


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

The name is Bling Ze...pronouced like Bling Z (long Z sound).

I thought about Blingzy but that site was taken and they wanted $1k for it. Also Blingz was taken but to me that sounded like blings (pural) but with a z. Another option was blingzee.com which was for sale for $200 but I didn't really like the two e's.

I wanted something cute, trendy, fun, retail looking. At first it was Rodeo Rhinestone but the more I thought about it I didn't want to limit myself. Since we have that site, I'll use it for my daughter's horse "bling".


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the colors you chose and how well they compliment one another! Great job!


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

I like the design on the pale green the best. It is easier on the eyes, as I think someone else has already said.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks for all your input. I think we are going to use the different backgrounds on different things...example: business cards will have black; banner is going to be lt green.

My husband was playing with screen printed tshirts and the lime looks really good on a pale purple tshirt even as a single color design. He also did one on black using some discharge ink and that looks REALLY good.


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Yippy...I have a new shirt....

I think I am going to order different color stones. This is done with amethyst but I think maybe something like tanzanite might be better. Also, will probably use the peridot for green.


----------



## kc6789 (Mar 28, 2010)

idelements said:


> Yippy...I have a new shirt....
> 
> I think I am going to order different color stones. This is done with amethyst but I think maybe something like tanzanite might be better. Also, will probably use the peridot for green.


Looks fantastic!!!


----------



## padi18 (Oct 29, 2008)

idelements said:


> Thanks for all your input. I think we are going to use the different backgrounds on different things...example: business cards will have black; banner is going to be lt green.
> 
> My husband was playing with screen printed tshirts and the lime looks really good on a pale purple tshirt even as a single color design. He also did one on black using some discharge ink and that looks REALLY good.



i suggest you use only one color in your background so that you'll be recognize easily by your future customer


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

idelements said:


> Yippy...I have a new shirt....
> 
> I think I am going to order different color stones. This is done with amethyst but I think maybe something like tanzanite might be better. Also, will probably use the peridot for green.


 
Great looking shirt. I like the logo.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi I like the logo.I also think the design is straight.The stones are evenly spaced.Are you hand setting?Are you making templates?What software are you using?Embroidering the z on all the shirts is a nice marketing branding touch. you will have to post some pictures when you do them.What brand of shirts are you using?We have some other rodeo people here in the forums,you should get to know eachother.Eric


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I am way late chiming in with my opinion but I wanted to say congratulations for making the leap and great job on the design!

I agree that you should use tanzanite instead of amethyst for the purple stones against black. They will pop more in addition to matching better with the shade of green you chose. I love tanzanite against black!

GREAT JOB, Chris!!! I'm super impressed! I can't wait to see what you do with your website!!


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Eric
No hand setting here. I have been using Sticky Flock (the actually SF and also some homemade flock) which cut on my laser for templates. Software is WinPCSign.

As for the embroidered Z....I have actually decided to change that. I am putting a small Z out of 6ss stones (a "bling Z ) on the shirt hem. At some point we are going to private label the tshirts but we have to get our pad printer up and running to do that.

First show is this weekend. I am STRESSED! My brain doesn't do well thinking about on-site sells. I am more geared towards taking orders and filling them. BUT I do know that this type of thing is going to be impulse driven and I have to have it to sell it. 

So, I have my box of shirts (to the tune of $1200) and designs. I am taking my heat press and will do the shirts as they are ordered.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

idelements said:


> Eric
> No hand setting here. I have been using Sticky Flock (the actually SF and also some homemade flock) which cut on my laser for templates.


Chris, please don't cut Sticky Flock with your laser! It's not PVC free! We are testing other materials to make a PVC free version, but the R&D phase is still underway so I don't know if and when it will be available.

If you have questions, I can get you in touch with someone who has been doing some testing for us and is very experienced with lasers who can answer any concerns you may have.

Thanks!
Stephanie


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Stephanie
I was wondering about that. I have only cut a few templates with SF (I only ordered two sheets and have about 1/2 of one left).

But please do let me know what you find out as I much prefer using the laser to cut my templates.

Edit to add: if you need anyone to do some testing on the PVC free material, I would be more than happy to test for you


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

idelements said:


> I have been using Sticky Flock which cut on my laser for templates.


Hi Chris,

I would be very interested to know how Sticky Flock cut with your laser. Did you have to speed the laser up and lower the power? In cutters, Sticky Flock is easy to cut and requires much less downward force. We have seen in the lasers that Sticky Flock cuts much too easy and adjustments need to be made to not over power the material. We have also found that reverse cutting can help. Do you cut Sticky Flock forwards or backwards? Meaning do you cut down to the paper or come from the other side and cut down to the clear protective sheet?

As far as PVC Free, Sticky Flock is not but, like Stephanie said, we are working on a solution now for lasers : )

Brian


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

idelements said:


> Stephanie
> I was wondering about that. I have only cut a few templates with SF (I only ordered two sheets and have about 1/2 of one left).
> 
> But please do let me know what you find out as I much prefer using the laser to cut my templates.
> ...


We will definitely keep you in mind for testing! I've been blown away by how many people have lasers out there and are doing rhinestone templates! And what I have learned is that you laser owners LOVE your lasers and prefer them to cutters any day of the week!


----------



## idelements (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes, cutting with the laser is DEFINITELY the way to go. 

You do have to play with settings. And absolutely cut from the back. Also, I have the honeycomb cutting table which helps tremendously. And I remove the mylar sheet before I cut. That way I don't have to worry about the template ripping when I pull away the mylar. But I haven't tried it with leaving the mylar attached and I am out of SF 

I am cutting with about 30-40% power, 8% speed and 1000 PPI and am getting good results. Since the SF has a heavier paper backing it requires closer to 40% power. I have a Universal 30 watt laser. 

The ONLY thing I have noticed is the 7ss holes are hard to get to fall out so you have to do some hand picking. The 11ss and larger seem to fall out much easier. But even having to hand pick some of the circles out is much better in my opinion than having to deal with little sticky circles and replacing cutting blades and having oval holes, etc. Also I only have to go up one size on the stones.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, we discovered that about the sizing! I gave my tester the measurements for the hole sizes and they cut WAY too big.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (Oct 31, 2007)

I love your logo design! Good luck with your first show.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Chris, 
I am so excited for your show this weekend,, It sound slike you are more than ready for it,, 
Get a good nights sleep, and put your smile on,, 

You have learned so much and doing a great job.
Keep up the good work.

I will watch for your posts and reports,,,
MMM


----------



## cap guy (Mar 10, 2008)

I like number -3


----------



## drock (Mar 16, 2011)

black looks best in my books my girl agrees too! there you go 2 for 1


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

Im a big fan of changing.(even logos)Ughh I know that could spark debate but its like everything else there is good and bad.Make sure you keep us updated on your ventures.Eric


----------



## Superior Glitz (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks great nice job!


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's some food for thought... The logo and the name is good... The problem is really more with the branding... BlingZe right... If someone said hey go to bling z .com and lets look at some shirts... You really wouldn't think of entering blingze.com... You would likely think BlingZ.com or BlingZee.com

So if someone knows you by name.. .Great we all want that... But if they can't remember your specific unique spelling then they won't find you.

It's good marketing when starting a new business that whatever name you think of you buy every possible spelling and .com, .net... For example I have "wordsforyourwall.com" and someone else has "wordsforyourwalls.com" 

So while it's a cool name.... I wonder from a marketing standpoint and a branding standpoint if it's the strongest name available?... Luckily the other obvious spellings of your .com don't really seem to be active.

Just something to think about for down the road.

Kevin


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Please note, this thread is almost a year old.

The logo and name are already in use on a website. 

Thank you for taking the time to review the logo for the member, but it's a done deal now.

Have a great day.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

> Please note, this thread is almost a year old.


Yeah I know that... I also know they were pretty commited to the name and logo... 

My point was really for others reading the post as it was at the top of the forum that it's something to consider when deciding on a name... Especially when you are choosing a name with a uncommon spelling.

You want people to be able to find you and using names and web address with trick spellings doesn't make it easy for the end user.

Like my old business was OC Custom Screen and the web address was OCCustomScreen.com Makes sense and pretty easy to convey to the customer.

Now my fiance is in the mix and she changed the name to Red Haute Design and the business is now hers... Her web address is simply redhautedesign.com simple enough but do you know how many times a day we have to spell out the web address and how consuing it is to the end customer... If only it was RedHotDesign... So much easier!... But then that web address was taken... It's not being used but she wanted the name and it's her business and there was no talking her out of it... I like the name and the logo just fine... But from a marketing and branding standpoint I think another name could of been chosen just like in the instance of BlingZe

Just my 2 cents.

Kevin

Kevin


----------

